# help with compaq presario sr2150nx



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi please help i want to upgrade my compaq presario sr2150nx processor to a dual core processor. i need to know what kind of processor can i get and what a need to have it. also if i can. my computer info is 

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer ECS 
Product Alhena5 
Version 1.0 
Intel Celeron D, 3333 MHz (25 x 133) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200 
System Memory 1792 MB (DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (04/11/07) 
ACPI x86-based PC
Motherboard Specifications, RC415ST-HM (Alhena5)
please help me


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The fool proof way with a HP/Compaq is to Email HP support they are usually very good about supplying CPU upgrade lists.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

ok i have an upgrade list they said this Supports the following processors:

* Pentium D 900 series (Pressler, 65nm)
* Pentium 4 601 series (Cedar Mill, 65nm)
* Celeron D 3xx series (Cedar Mill, 65nm)
* Celeron D 3xx series (Prescott, 90nm)
but i dont know which one of these is a dual core chip processor, and i dont know which one is better than mine, or if i need to upgrade anything to get these. 
please help me on that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only dual core is the Pentium D on that list, It is older and no longer in production but there are still some both new and used around on eBay, Amazon and some other stores. >
http://www.amazon.com/Processor-Int...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1250934629&sr=8-2


What are you looking to do with the system?


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

Processor - 1 x Intel Pentium D 940 / 3.2 GHz ( 800 MHz ) - LGA775 Socket - L2 4 MB ( 2 x 2 MB ) - OEM it will fit just below my cpu and i dont need to upgrade anything to use it. also is it dual core and better than the one i have now.


----------



## keithen16 (Jul 30, 2009)

well i want to make i more faster for gaming and better graphics more speed or even buy a gaming machine. but our money is low credit is bad. i wish i could get a free new computer. we are only looking to spend something lower than 85 bucks. yeah most people build their computers but it costs like 1000s or dollars and i am that advanced to build a computer. but i know alot about computers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A lot of the newer games out are requiring a Core 2 Duo CPU, the Pentium D is really just 2 Pentium 4 on the same die. 
You may be ahead of the curve a little by saving up a little more and upgrading the motherboard and CPU to these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128357
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a follow up question along the same line as Keithen16 that maybe someone can help me with. If I upgrade the MoBo to 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128357 
with 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116091
will i need to upgrade the stock power supply?
and will it be a plug and play install?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A stock Compaq PSU almost certainly will need to be replaced with any upgrade.


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

so what power supply would you recommend to go with this MoBo and chip?
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane 2.9GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Processor Model ADO5600IAA5DO - OEM
or 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6000IAA6CZ - OEM

GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L LGA 775 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retai


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

sry I didn't copy the links correct

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128357&nm_mc
for the MoBo
and 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ription=AMD+ATHLON+64+X2&Tpk=amd athlon 64 x2

and will they fit inside the case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What video card are you using?


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nvidia GeForce 9400GT 512mb DDR2 PCI expressx16
I found a link for it 
http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCG94512GXEB-GeForce-S-Video-Graphics/dp/B001G5Z96I


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a PCIe video card and a we recommend a 550w power supply> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

I just noticed the MB and CPU combo that won't work the G31 is a Intel motherboard.
Either this CPU with the G31 board> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091

Or this Motherboard with the AMD CPU> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128342


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

will that power supply fit in the stock case? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139004


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it's a full width case. > http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...8260-78308260-78308260-79482143-79917661.html


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

TY so much for all your assistance


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

Once last question, is there a site to walk me though the Bios setup that will need to be made? and for the CPU fan also?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You won't need to do a Bios setup other then save as optimized defaults, the bios will 99% of the time set it up correctly.

For the CPU heat sink which set are you going with Intel or AMD?


----------



## Rockstar559 (Mar 18, 2010)

AMD Athalon 64


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is the best link for the AMD setup> YouTube - CPU Installation


----------

